# All talk no action... Position Open Dupage, IL



## scottL

".....All Talk and NO Action. Looking for demotivated, slacker who whines constantly, never returns phone calls, thinks they know it all and Simply wants to get paid 2x everyone else and has zero experience. If you've broken previous employers equipment because your brain is not engaged and most people call you a tool bag behind your back -Then we want to hire you. We'd prefer that you have two or three other gigs that would also interfere with any ability you might have to actually do any type of work......"


ARE PEOPLE FREAKEN KIDDING ME!!! I can't tell you how many think snow plowing is an instant get rich job option with no effort involved. They think they should get paid top dollar but, can't back it up. HEY, I've got a bright new shiny truck and can plow 100k sq feet in 20 minutes, my A--. 

I'm looking for someone motivated, reliable, working phone, working equipment, can shovel a bit and can back up their talk. We can be flexible with schedules.

St. Charles, West Chicago, Wayne, Bartlet, Carol Stream, Commercial and Residential. PM me if interested aside from myself I can probably hook the right people up with additional hours with two other outfits in the same area.


( Whew part rant part posting  )


----------



## coldcoffee

I can send you a list of some of my former drivers...but might have to check w/ their parole officers as to their availability


----------



## scottL

Yup 

It's funny you mention this .... I did get a strange request along this avenue.


----------



## erkoehler

Scott, I'll shoot you a text if I finish early w/ this up coming event, if I can be of any help when I am done I'm there.


----------



## ahoron

You forgot VALID drivers license. Seems that is like a masters degree around here. Another one is must have children and not know what a babysitter is. Need to be paid at the end of your shift can't wait til tomorrow.


----------



## scottL

ahoron;659737 said:


> You forgot VALID drivers license. Seems that is like a masters degree around here. Another one is must have children and not know what a babysitter is. Need to be paid at the end of your shift can't wait til tomorrow.


No Kidding! :crying:


----------



## ZoomByU

We had a possible shovel guy show up on a bicycle after saying he had a truck to drive, turns out his driver's license was suspended. How bout this one, "can you pay me cash, I don't want to pay taxes."


----------



## snowmanager

Scott, if you want to give me a call I might be able to help you out.

847-514-3225


----------



## affekonig

I should be available if the city (Naperville) doesn't call us out. I'm in Warrenville. 630-303-3552


----------



## SolarGlass

*Open position, DuPage Co.*

Would be interested in helping you out. Gotta laugh at the responses, and your rant. 
Got a good truck, license, motivation, insurance, experience, (lived in the U.P. of Mi. for 10 yrs,with a 1.5M driveway), and a like minded partner. Lookin to keep the truck on the road 24 hrs, in split 12hr shifts. If interested please call 630-947-9697, or e-mail.
[email protected]Thanks, Marcus


----------



## 03CHEVYHD

I work in carol stream and I get off at 430pm earlier if needed, to help if you need for the up coming storm I have a little experance a 8+1/2 western and 03 2500hd my number is 630-936-0612 call anytime day or night. Phone works real good it has an awsome ringer
Thanks Dan


----------



## mike d

i got a guy for you, i just let him go on saturday he woke up at noon still drunk from his night out and couldnt figure out why the plow truck that i let him use was no longer in has driveway and already had a new guy driving it and plowing his route , he a real gem


----------



## lsexpress

*Want to work!*

Scott.... I have 5 tractor trailer dump trucks that i could offer to help with any snow removal work if needed.

If you do not need this service but know of someone that can please let me know.

Just trying to keep my guys busy.

Regards,
Nick Skoric


----------



## scottL

Thanks guys ..... I've contacted a number of you who PM'ed and responded. Others I have kept your info and or passed it along to a few partners.

Thank you ALL for responding!!!!!!! ussmileyflag


----------



## joker71

*Your Answer*

Hello Scott,
I am a (no joke) hard working guy looking to help you out in any way I can. I do have a truck (ford f150) but no plow on front. However, I do have a valid drivers license and very good driving record. I dont mind shoveling and working hard. I have 4 kids and need the second income very bad right now. Please e-mail me anytime if interested and I will give my cell #. 
[email protected] 
Thank you for your consideration,
Ed Price


----------



## joker71

P.S. I live in Geneva, IL Just FYI
Thanks


----------



## affekonig

Thanks for the call last night!


----------



## scottL

affekonig;670092 said:


> Thanks for the call last night!


I recent the forms ... let me know the status. Next run will be more organized


----------



## affekonig

Still nothing. Here it is just in case: [email protected]


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv.

I live in Aurora, have a F250 SD 4x4 , 7.5 plow. But I am a newb at plowing with a truck. Not really a newb, but it has been many many years and I am learning all over again. Would like to help ya out, but I want to get used to plowing again and get better at it before I put myself out there in everyones way!!!! When I do think I am ready, all I can do is plow with my truck, not allowed to shovel due to my disability. But I still wish ya the best of luck! wesport

Darn glad they let us use these computers here in Joliet State Prison, oh and I can get as many license plates as you need!! I will be out on good behavior soooon. I would have been out sooner, but I swear I didn't shank that guy!


----------



## scottL

That's awesome.... Set me up with some plates and I'll put you on the ghost pay role. Everyone has one in Illinois. Maybe I could set you up with a senator position as well - ya know us contractor type guys ... ya gottsa pay to play


----------



## Dissociative

hey..how about all you guys just stay away from my gravey here.....i wirk for scotty when he's too loaded up...and i make the money...now you rats come sniffing on my plate and i'm gonna bite you...so keep outta my candy dish ya dig??...

scott...i expect my call next storm if you knwo whats good for you...i'll be ready as soon as i am done working out..


----------



## scottL

...people don't realize how real that picture is 

How goes that big gig in the stock yards ?


----------



## Dissociative

eh, not what it was made out to be......seems like i will average 6-8 on any fall under 6" 

still haven't been paid AT ALL from my favorite buddy....5 weeks is too long..LOL

i think i need to get a route going with you too....


----------



## Dissociative

here's a second true picture after i finished doing scotts route...it's such a nightmare..LOL..J/K

free bump for you here..


----------



## scottL

That's pure exhaustion. When the AVERAGE plower checkouts out after the long hours ..... their body simply dumps. It feels good to feel the burn wesport


----------



## Dissociative

ohhh...so i'm average you say?.....pppssshhhhhaaaa....


----------



## scottL

I should have already mentioned to you ....... my guys have already been paid for the 15th and last of the month already payup :salute:


----------



## duramax8611

i cant promis i would always be available because we run our own company, but i am down here in nw indiana with 5 trucks (8611 3500 duramax dump, 9ft super duty boss with a snoway vbox on a 3500 dump, 8.2 boss v on a 3500 dump, 9ft western pro plus on a 4500 dump, and a 8 ft snoway with dp on a 2500hd for hittin driveways and loading docks) when it snows down here we are more than busy, it just dosent always snow down here


----------



## Dissociative

scottL;700847 said:


> I should have already mentioned to you ....... my guys have already been paid for the 15th and last of the month already


:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:

still no money yet this year!!!!!!! for me anyway


----------

